# Suche Gilde mit Raidzeiten von 22 - 01 Uhr ca.



## Gharul (29. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele seit Classic WoW und habe zu BC, WotlK, und Anfang Cata gerne geraidet, als ich noch Zeit dazu hatte. Wie das nun mal so ist, wird die Zeit mit dem Alter immer weniger. So ist es für mich nun unmöglich, an Raids teilzunehmen, die am frühen Abend starten. Also gammel ich vorwiegend seit 1.5 Addons durch die Gegend und gehe ab und zu LFR. Aber so wirklich toll ist das wohl nicht und ich würde gerne mal wieder richtig raiden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es vielleicht auch dem einem oder anderen so geht und es vielleicht Gilden gibt, die meinen Raidzeiten entsprechen?

Ich suche also eine Raidgilde, die von ca. 22:00 bis 01:00 Uhr ihr Raids macht und dies möglichst nur unter der Woche. Also ein Zwischending von normaler Raidgilde und Nachtraidgilde. 

Server und Fraktion wäre mir eigentlich egal, wobei ich dann doch schon die Horde favorisieren würde. Aber auch mit der Allianz kann ich mich anfreunden, wenn es denn sein muss. Vom Gear her bin ich natürlich arg hintendran, müsste halt auch nicht mehr unbedingt für dieses Addon sein.

Anbieten kann ich mehrere Chars, wobei ich aktuell sehr viel Lust auf meinen Pala habe, den ich recht frisch hochgespielt habe. Den dann aber gerne in allen Skillungen, je nachdem wie benötigt.

Gruß in der Hoffnung, mal wieder PVE raiden zu können und gleichgesinnte zu finden.

Wäre auch einem Neuaufbau gegenüber nicht abgeneigt, falls sich noch welche finden, die ebenfalls mit diesen Zeiten spielen "müssen"


----------



## artwork75 (29. November 2013)

Hi,

wenn Du eine entsprechende Gilde gefunden hast, dann sag bescheid. So etwas würde mir auch passen.
Ich würde mir dann sogar extra einen Char hochleveln.

Grüße...


----------



## Gharul (29. November 2013)

artwork75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn Du eine entsprechende Gilde gefunden hast, dann sag bescheid. So etwas würde mir auch passen.
> Ich würde mir dann sogar extra einen Char hochleveln.
> ...




Wie gesagt, wenn sich ein paar finden könnte man halt überlegen, was aufzumachen. Mit den Raidzeiten sind die Gilden halt rar, von daher wäre ich auch bereit, etwas aufzubauen. Mal sehen ob sich noch nen paar melden.


----------



## Zhaazaa (11. Dezember 2013)

Bin auf Eredar/Horde und sehr interessiert.


----------



## Nike3676 (11. Dezember 2013)

Auf Malorne gibt es eine Gilde, die um 0:00Uhr rum geraidet hat. Ob die das noch machen, müsstest du mal erfragen. 
Die Gilde heisst Northrend after midnight. Alliseite.


----------



## Gharul (11. Dezember 2013)

0 Uhr ist mir zu spät eigentlich. Da gibt es schon noch mehrere Gilden, die um 0 Uhr starten. Aber um 22 Uhr schaut es leer aus. Deswegen eben die Suche.

Ein paar mehr dann würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## Zhaazaa (11. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt auf Eredar eine Gilde, die um 2200 uhr startet!! Dystopia


----------



## Nike3676 (12. Dezember 2013)

UM 0:00 Uhr RUM sollte auch nur heissen, dass sie irgendwann vor 0:00 anfangen und danach aufhören. Also schon die Zeiten die du in deinem Eröffnungsbeitrag benannt hast.


----------



## Gharul (17. Dezember 2013)

Ahh, ok,

dann gehe ich mal auf die Suche.

Bin grade arbeitsmäßig nur was im Stress, deswegen auch die Antwort so spät.

Danke euch!


----------

